# What Code Should I use from this Op report?



## ksamples (Aug 24, 2009)

The MD previously performed a Incision and drainage of perineal deep scrotal abscess - 53040. 

Please review below to see if you can offer suggestions on which cpt to use. 

Procedure note on the floor:

The patient in his room had been having significant bleeding from his I&D site. The nurses had been packing this and a compression dressing. 

The dressings were removed. The packing was removed. The bleeding was not brisk; it was actually minimal at this time. The wound was irrigated with a Toomey syringe with normal saline 150mL. No significant bleeding was noted. The patient's wound was then injected with 10mL of FloSeal topical thrombin. A 4x4 gauze was then inserted into the wound and lightly packed, and a 4x4 and Kerlix dressing were then applied with pressure to the perineum. 

Estimated blood loss during this procedure was minimal. The patient tolerated the procedure well. No anesthesia was administered. He had intravenous Dilaudid which was administered immediately prior to the procedure.


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Aug 24, 2009)

*96372?*

Seems like there should be a more precise code than this, but the only one I can find that seems to fit is 96372.  

Any other suggestions?

**************
PB


----------

